# Estrada Art Spring 2015 Line - New Shirts!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey all,

I just got back in the office from launching the new Spring line for 2015 at Surf Expo this past week. Head on over to Shop.EstradaArt.com to check out all the new gear.

Some of the new Tees:




























Some of our new Cut and Sew Long Sleeve Micros (Made in the USA):





























Best Regards,
Eric Estrada


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Your artwork is amazing and I've enjoyed every item I've purchased from you.


----------



## PTFBrian (Aug 24, 2015)

I need one of the EA/Ankona shirts


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

PTFBrian said:


> I need one of the EA/Ankona shirts


Hey
Off subject
I had a gen 2 ankona
Have an opportunity to get in a gen 1
I know you had 1
How did u like it?
U can pm me!
Thanks


----------

